# Wallpapers Joker ?



## Revival' (14 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Voilà, après avoir passé la veille au cinéma à regarder Batman the Dark knight, qui est franchement trés réussi, je me suis mis en quête de wallpapers concernant principalement le Joker (rôle que tient à la perfection Mr Heath Ledger).

Or, j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à trouver des walls, à résolution mac, intéressant. C'est pourquoi, je demande à chaque cinéphile, ou du moins amateur de cet opus de batman, s'il avait quelques walls concernant batman, et entre autre le Joker.

En espérant, attiser la curiosité et le sens du partage des gens de la pomme.
Bybye.


----------



## miz_ici (14 Août 2008)

Trouvé sur GOOGLE en 15 secondes:

http://www.postergeek.com/2761-The-Dark-Knight.html
http://www.flixster.com/movie/the-dark-knight

Et bien d'autres encore !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)

Tout con.


----------



## wath68 (15 Août 2008)

*LOL*


----------



## Voigt-kampf (15 Août 2008)

Ah bah oui mais non le Joker c'est le méchant hein 
Il y a un portrait sympa sur la gallery d'adonihs (y a même un dark night au cas où tu changerais d'avis 

Un autre ici chez EZT, ou encore ici, monumental chez Aaronwty dont la gallery devrait te plaire.

Et pour pousser le vice à fond, tu devrais pouvoir faire un avatar de ceci.

Et hop, une replique à la nicholson (un tres bon joker aussi, dans un navet mais bon) : Est ce que j'ai la tête de quelqu'un qui plaisante ?


----------



## david rennes (24 Août 2008)

Bon... Je viens de passer une petite heure à chercher comme Revival un fond d'écran Joker, un peu sous le choc après avoir vu le film...
Et bien je trouve que pour l'instant c'est pas terrible... Tout ce que je trouve est toujours faible en résolution et devient pour ainsi dire moche une fois sur mon écran de MBP 17''...
Quelqu'un a-t-il trouvé une belle image issue du film ou de la promo en réso digne de ce nom?


----------

